# Help!!! TV, Internet, Phone



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

We currently use AT&T for our phone and DSL and Direct TV for television. We have recently had lots of problems with our internet/network dropping and I work from home so this can't go on. I have upgraded to a much better router, new modem, not much difference.

Lots of folks have told us how unreliable DSL is so we are thinking of switching to AT&T's U-Verse. However, I have heard of lots of folks who went that route, didn't like it and switched back. When I talk to some of these people I get the impression that they simply didn't like the different on-screen tv guides, the way certain buttons functioned, etc. and didn't have the patience to stick with it and get used to it.

We did get a red flag that it took SEVERAL hours on the phone to get answers from AT&T about U-Verse. No one seems to know what they are talking about which concerns us. They also told us we MUST use their router which I don't like...I am willing to spend a little extra and upgrade to something faster (again, since I work from home).

They are scheduled to come out Thursday for the install but we are having second thoughts. We are considering sticking with AT&T for phone, Comcast for TV and internet. Or bundling with Comcast. Or some other combination.

I would like to hear from folks who are more knowledgeable about this than me. What are your recommendations? I think most of them are a disaster, their Sales and Customer Service folks have no idea what they are talking about, etc. I am looking for REAL information beyond "I didn't like it and switched back". Maybe what you didn't like about it is something we are willing to live with.

Thanks!!!


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

*ATT Uverse*

I have had ATT uverse for around 6 years.
IMO

overall great service
prompt repair service when required
each STB( Set Top box ) can be used as an additional wired internet port that we use for Blu-ray, smart tv's, additional wireless routers/switches
wireless router has good range
have never wished to change back to Comcast or dish.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

We are getting ready to drop Directv and go back to Comcast for TV and already have them for internet. Can't speak for the home phone since we don't have one.

Comcast has the best internet hands down. You can't beat their speed unless you have access to Verizon FIOS, which very few people do.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I have Directv for all my TV's and have Comcast for my internet. Been very happy with both for over 10 years now with very lil problems. I dont have a home phone cause everything is wireless in my house. Even alarm uses the cell phone modual. Since you work at home, I would bundle home phone and internet with Comcast as they are really reliable and not to mention you cant get any faster than cable internet in a residence. DSL is junk!! Always hated how much lag DSL has. The Comcast cable TV on the other hand is a whole other story. I did NOT like that. Always had problems with Comcast tv which is why I have Directv. I still have Comcast tv but never use it but since I signed up with them a long time ago, I only pay $1.00 for Comcast tv as it was a promotion with the internet.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

If you go with U-Verse, you're still going to have DSL as your internet connection. There are two main problems with DSL - limited bandwidth since you're using the phone lines and the speed and reliability degrades the further you are from a main hub. In my opinion, Comcast has the best internet on the market. I despise their TV service, but the internet service is top notch. I pay $85 a month (final bill after taxes, etc.) and can get over 50 Mbps download speeds routinely. Let me rephrase that actually. I can get 50 Mbps download speeds on speedtest.net. I rarely get that in real world file downloading as the other end usually limits it to around 10 Mbps. 

For phone, my advice is to do one of two things - get the phone service with who you choose as your internet service provider or look into Vonage. You're most likely going to have a voice over IP (VOIP) phone service and you can get some good deals on long distance calling. For the short period of time I had Comcast phone service, I believe it was free within the continental US. Vonage is VOIP as well and I've heard good things about them.

For TV, it's all up to personal preference. I think DirecTV is the best TV service, but I also think it's the most expensive. I got frustrated with Comcast. If you have an HDTV (and really, who doesn't these days?), they will frustrate you too. When I dropped them four years ago, they lagged far behind everyone else in the number of HD channels. They didn't even offer PPV in HD. Maybe they're different now, but I doubt it. My parents have U-Verse and have been largely happy, but lately they've been complaining about their bill going up every month without making any changes. They're now thinking about dropping the TV service completely.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Four years ago when we built this house we got a package deal of some kind that had ATT land line, ATT internet, and DirectTV. The initial ATT install was a disaster. The tech was an old "phone" guy and had no idea what he was doing. He told me he was just marking time and waiting to retire. He was a neighbor and I didn't want to tell him to take a hike. I should have, it took forever to fix what he did. 
Two weeks ago ATT calls and says they will no longer support our DSL and we have to go to Uverse. We set the appointment for 8-10am. They never showed. We called all day long and I was on first name basis with someone in the Phillipines. They finally showed up at 5pm the next day and took 3 hours to install UVerse. Then the phone wouldn't work. Tech said if it doesn't work tomorrow, then call us. I called. A different tech came out and fixed it. 
Needless say, I am not happy with ATT service. Right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

NaClH2O said:


> If you go with U-Verse, you're still going to have DSL as your internet connection. There are two main problems with DSL - limited bandwidth since you're using the phone lines and the speed and reliability degrades the further you are from a main hub. In my opinion, Comcast has the best internet on the market. I despise their TV service, but the internet service is top notch. I pay $85 a month (final bill after taxes, etc.) and can get over 50 Mbps download speeds routinely. Let me rephrase that actually. I can get 50 Mbps download speeds on speedtest.net. I rarely get that in real world file downloading as the other end usually limits it to around 10 Mbps.
> 
> For phone, my advice is to do one of two things - get the phone service with who you choose as your internet service provider or look into Vonage. You're most likely going to have a voice over IP (VOIP) phone service and you can get some good deals on long distance calling. For the short period of time I had Comcast phone service, I believe it was free within the continental US. Vonage is VOIP as well and I've heard good things about them.
> 
> For TV, it's all up to personal preference. I think DirecTV is the best TV service, but I also think it's the most expensive. I got frustrated with Comcast. If you have an HDTV (and really, who doesn't these days?), they will frustrate you too. When I dropped them four years ago, they lagged far behind everyone else in the number of HD channels. They didn't even offer PPV in HD. Maybe they're different now, but I doubt it. My parents have U-Verse and have been largely happy, but lately they've been complaining about their bill going up every month without making any changes. They're now thinking about dropping the TV service completely.


i have u-verse internet without DSL


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

CTone said:


> i have u-verse internet without DSL


So they finally switched to cable internet? Good. Reliability should be much improved over DSL.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

We went to Comcast; took four weeks & 4 or 5 different techs to gt it to work.. They all suck what else are you going to do?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

We use DTV and Comcast for internet. I have a thread in the DIY section about dropping cable/satellite and using online content only.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

HTownBoi281 said:


> I have Directv for all my TV's and have Comcast for my internet. Been very happy with both for over 10 years now with very lil problems. I dont have a home phone cause everything is wireless in my house. Even alarm uses the cell phone modual. Since you work at home, I would bundle home phone and internet with Comcast as they are really reliable and not to mention you cant get any faster than cable internet in a residence. DSL is junk!! Always hated how much lag DSL has. The Comcast cable TV on the other hand is a whole other story. I did NOT like that. Always had problems with Comcast tv which is why I have Directv. I still have Comcast tv but never use it but since I signed up with them a long time ago, I only pay $1.00 for Comcast tv as it was a promotion with the internet.


This is our setup here also almost exactly the same. 
DirecTV for our cable service (and have had almost ZERO problems in over 5 years). The one time I had a problem they were prompt in fixing it and credited my account for the inconvenience. 
Cost about $75-80/month (no HBO/Showtime/Premium stuff)
We download movies from the internet and any HBO/Showtime series programs we want to watch. Hook the laptop up to the HDMI on our TV and bam...free movies.

Comcast for internet because it's the best and have never had a problem in over 10 years with their internet. I dropped their cable service 5 years ago because I just got fed up with their HORRIBLE customer service, but the internet is so stable (I even broadcast via wireless router in my house) it rarely has any issues. When it does seem to have an issue it usually just needs to be rebooted.
$50 per month

NO home phone - cell phones only in our house (Sprint "all in" plan - $80/month)

So grand total is around *$200 per month* for unlimited cell service/data/text, cable through DirecTV, and Comcast internet.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I switched from SBC DSL to ATT DSL. Special rate 1.495/month for 1 yr. Better and newer modem. Only had one connecting problem so far after about 3 months of use. Direct TV is another story as sometimes during severe weather you will not be able to get a signal. Last Sunday we were at a restaurant and with the weather they had no signal the whole night.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been using uverse since 09. The only thing I dislike is the way their on demand is set up. Other than that, they are easy to deal with and prompt if you need a repair.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

So uverse is DSL. However performance varies depending on whether they are running it through fiber or over old twisted pair phone line.

When I had a corporate apt in Austin, it was fiber all the way into my apt and was screaming fast. In Bastrop it's twisted pair and speed is barely acceptable. 

I have xfinity cable internet in Galveston and it is fast. I prefer Direct TV over both xfinity and uverse for TV. I have had all three within the last year. 

The newer DTV equipment is much less suceptible to weather. My cable in Galveston has been out more than my DTV in Bastrop (due to weather), and I'm only in Galveston 5-10 days per month.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

if you get u-verse install make sure they run cat cable from the outside terminal to inside. Do not let them run coax it makes a huge difference.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

Internet reliability is my #1 concern - for years on end DSL has been the most reliable; not the fastest, but seldom if ever "down".......with the exception of IKE...no disruptions at all....
Recently....in the last 3-4 months (yesterday even) DSL has been down......no explanation by ATT - they are not upgrading the old hard copper phone lines in my neighborhood - not cost effective, I understand that; but I donot understand the chronic down times after years of reliability..

And the NEW ATT experience is horrific....ad upon ad upon ad.you cannot escape the onslaught.....it makes their service sluggish and disruptive....

I prefer Direct TV for the picture quality.......it is expensive by comparison

As of this Thursday I am switching to Xfinity (comcast) for a faster internet connection....and will rely on my Verizon hotspot on my cell as backup internet....
After comparing costs for internet, TV, dedicated fax line...it will save me about $100 per month.......
Regardless on their no down time claims (cable) - I know better - but my hot spot on Verizon is about as fast as DSL lately ....

The catch with cable is they a la carte everything : two TVs= extra$ - HD=extra, HBO extra - stars extra- encore xtra - modem extra....on top of their widely advertised promotions..
I talked directly to a long time rep and am getting internet, HD, all movie channels, phone, the whole ball of wax for $140/mo including tax for 12 months...we'll see


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Great feedback, thanks all. Testing the waters with different combos now...I think I want to stick with AT&T for phone, Direct TV and Comcast for internet but finding that is a pretty expensive routhe. Still looking around but definitely appreciate all of you weighing in. Keep 'em coming if you have more thoughts.


----------

